# Please Help date this prewar schwinn.



## Rust_Trader (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay so I have this prewar schwinn cycle truck with serial number starting with a "B",
so by what I read prewar frames with B serial number fall in the year 1939 production making it one of the first ones made.

I know nothing is solid in dating a schwinn but my concern is if this is a 1939 and it has blackout parts sprocket, headset frame cones(don't know the name of those things), high flange blackout front hub, basket.

So is this a 1939 Schwinn CT? And were blackout parts produce by then?

serial number B06566 also what does the number mean? lol does it mean this bike was number 6566 hahaha please share some knowledge.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 1, 2011)

​


Anyone???..


----------



## REC (Nov 1, 2011)

Greens07 said:


> View attachment 30074View attachment 30075View attachment 30073
> 
> 
> Okay so I have this prewar schwinn cycle truck with serial number starting with a "B",
> ...




Where did you find this information your read? Curious. 

Your serial number number fits into the other '39 models I have in the spreadsheet, and is early in production. I have two others that are under yours sequentially.  
Blackout parts were generally wartime, and I am starting to wonder if the prefix "B" wasn't used several times (as some of the later recorded numbers were) over the era. 
In sequence - the number would be 6566..... Gotta wonder though, was that really the way the y were numbered, as in, were the numbers stamped in as they were built? Most of what I have seen leads me in that direction.

REC


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 1, 2011)

REC said:


> Where did you find this information your read? Curious.
> 
> Your serial number number fits into the other '39 models I have in the spreadsheet, and is early in production. I have two others that are under yours sequentially.
> Blackout parts were generally wartime, and I am starting to wonder if the prefix "B" wasn't used several times (as some of the later recorded numbers were) over the era.
> ...






I read that info here on the CABE, on a thread about a mead pathfinder so I figure B serial numbers would be the same as For all schwinns. Idk I was just wondering if I had a 1939 cycle truck which is pretty cool to have the first year of production.


Besides cycle trucks does anyone have any 1939-40 schwinn with blackout parts?


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, 3 prewar Schwinns, one is a military bike and never had a basket or basket arms attached to it... Yes, Schwinn sold them this way, why, I have no idea. the other 2 have no paint left on anything whatsoever.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a post war Schwinn DX with a "B" serial number. I always thgought it was a '46.


----------

